
Man who claims to have invented e-mail sues Gawker for $35M in libel suit - ohjeez
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/man-who-claims-to-have-invented-e-mail-sues-gawker-for-35m-in-libel-suit/
======
dave2000
"I had been assigned to create a software system that duplicated the features
of the Interoffice Mail System, which was simply a manila envelope that
physically circulated around a workplace."

Surely in this scenario, the organ grinder was the inventor of email, not the
monkey who merely implemented it?

------
walshemj
Invented email in 78 he's taking the piss there is plenty of prior art PRESTEL
dates back to well before that and I seem to recall the Queen or The duke of
Edinburgh sent messages using it in the 70's

